
Ask HN: Information you would like in one central place - scottilee
What scattered information would you love to have in one place? Like Clearbit or Google search.<p>People from different industries, please speak up!
======
LarryMade2
This is what I'm working on for local community resources -
[http://doplaces.com](http://doplaces.com) The info is readily out there, and
as you say there is info in lots of places... problem is some people don't
really one solution especially if it isn't theirs.

For inspiration I googled around and looked at community search, event
calendars, etc in the Portland area, sooo many variations, some good some not
so good, some strictly limited in scope, other with specific goals that don't
mesh with others.

It all sounds a lot easier to envision than achieve. My suggestion just find
something you think you can do better and start eking out your niche.

------
sail
How to live.

A central place with 10-sentence (or less) summaries from the most important
books. So I could read everything from this one place in 1 month and bootstrap
myself as a human.

e.g. like Derek Sivers's book notes from
[https://sivers.org/book](https://sivers.org/book) but shorter and denser.

------
AstroJetson
I have a number of things that I'm interested in from compiler and interpreter
design to boating to things about the Raspberry Pi. While most of it I can
find with Google, what I do is put the link and a snippet about the details
and keep that in a personal wiki that I run. (Quick shout out to JSPWiki)

This lets me find things that are closer to what I want or have used before
(where was that set of instructions on the Pi Sense Hat). The wiki allows me
to categorize things for easier finding, but the built in search helps.

I also own books like Machinery's Handbook, ARRL Handbook (ham radio) and the
CRC Handbook for quick data reference. All of that information is on the web,
but the books bring it to something that is a little quicker for me to find.

------
rahimnathwani
I use Safari Books Online to read technical books. I love the way I can search
for a topic or keyword, and instantly read about it in a bunch of different
books. I'd like that for _all_ books.

~~~
tedmiston
I subscribed this year for the first time and it really is wonderful. If they
offer the Black Friday price annually, I think I'll keep it going.

------
miguelrochefort
Everything.

I hate having dozens of different inboxes. I hate having over 100 apps on my
phone. I hate having to create over 1000 for different services and websites.

I want all data to be unified, and I understand that for this to work we need
to think differently. We need a different language. That happens to be what
I'm currently working on.

